# Helle Viking custom build



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I love knives and recently found the brand Helle from Norway. I really like their simple lines and quality steel. I purchased the "Viking" model blank. Laminated carbon steel blade with the forge scale still on the blade.

I made the handle from linen micarta and shaped it up for general bushcraft. It was a lot of fun to make this handle and a great way to have a custom knife for $30 and a few hours of time.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Helle make great knives, how did you get it so cheap? They are £70 in the UK. Nice scales!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I found the blade on ebay under "Helle knife blank".

They will be available on Simple Shot very soon. We will be carrying three different sizes and styles of blanks.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ragweed forge sells blades at great prices too.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That blade is $18 blade only.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, blade was $18 and the micarta was $12.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That site's great for Norwegian blades!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nathan, that is an awesome job you did on that knife. I will surely be ordering a blank from you. I have a Helle and use it almost every day, along with my Moras.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool dude. nice knife. SimpleStab.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I am a proud owner of a Helle Harding which I got as a present three years ago.










It is razor sharp and holds its edge well because of its laminated steel. I can only recommend those. I also thought to get blanks of them to make my own knives, but then hesitated as I am not into sheath making. Leather crafting is also one of things I'd like to learn. There are so much great craft activities but sadly not enough time. Nathan, do you also make your own knife sheaths?

Here is a short insight in the Helle manufacturing prcess if you haven't seen this vid yet. Every knife that leaves their workshop is handcrafted. This company has a great philosophy in my opinion.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice knives! I like the video as I have not heard of Helle knives before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome finish Nathan! Oh, its nearly car boot season so I can go file hunting again


----------

